# best way to heat exo terra viv?



## kLoNe TrOoPa (Mar 5, 2010)

hi guys and girls need some advice, i have the exo terra glass viv (30x30x45) and just wondering what the best way to achieve a heat of around 85-90. At the minute its at 60 thats with nothing though, dont even have a canopy yet. Dont know if they do a bulb that produces heat for it or if i'd have to go for a bulb and a heat mat in it. Thanks in advance :2thumb:


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

you can get a heat bulb that sits ontop of the mesh not in the canopy, or use a heatmat stuck on the outside.


----------



## radicaldave (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a bigger exo terra than that its some like 90x40x40 i cant remember exactly.. Its situated in the coldest part of my room. I have an Exo Terra Canopy which holds 4 UV bulbs at the moment at the back half of the tank this also provides a little warmth.. a styrofoam background is great as it looks good and insulates the back although crickets do climb over it and down the back which is annoying i will be insulating the side on the outside of the glass with styrofoam tiles from a diy store.. I use a 100Watt spot bulb from local diy shop which gives me 95-110 basking spot/warm end of 85oF and cold 75oF (60W wasnt enough 150Watt over kill but change them to suit the summer/winter temp shifts..) night time drops right down to 65-68 at the moment because the last few days have been cold and my central heating is off. I will be using a heat mat on the side glass over winter and converting the tank to hold a uv tube with spot hanging inside tank as opposed to sitting on mesh lid. I have 1 happy bearded dragon in it. I have put tin foil over the cold side of the tank mesh to keep in heat during the cold nights.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

kLoNe TrOoPa said:


> hi guys and girls need some advice, i have the exo terra glass viv (30x30x45) and just wondering what the best way to achieve a heat of around 85-90. At the minute its at 60 thats with nothing though, dont even have a canopy yet. Dont know if they do a bulb that produces heat for it or if i'd have to go for a bulb and a heat mat in it. Thanks in advance :2thumb:


 
the best way depends on what's going in it.


----------



## radicaldave (Sep 25, 2009)

well yeah thats very true indeed.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-supplies/496793-exo-terra-uv-setup-basking.html

This thread was very kindly made as a result of me asking questions about using an exo terra for beardies


----------



## gl90 (Mar 15, 2010)

i've got that size tank with a two bulb canopy, the bulbs are 26watts and the tank is reading 30.C (with no other light or heat sourced)


----------



## kLoNe TrOoPa (Mar 5, 2010)

what do you keep in yours if you dont mind me asking


----------

